# الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد



## ملاك (11 أغسطس 2006)

تحياتي :56:​


----------



## CHANEL (12 أغسطس 2006)

شئ جميل

وشكرا


----------



## ملاك (13 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا
وشكرا على المرور والمشاركة


----------



## م/فلاح (13 أغسطس 2006)

مساء الخير

مشكوره على الجهد الطيب ....... ودمتم سالمين


----------



## samool (14 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع جميل*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م. حيدر (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على هذا الاختيار الرائع


----------



## bogrin (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (14 أغسطس 2006)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (15 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جدا يا بشمهندس ملالالاك على المشاركة الجميلة والغنية بالافكار الرائعة عن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد 
جزاك الله خير 
وتسلمي .......


بقايا الأطلال....


----------



## ملاك (15 أغسطس 2006)

اوكي
مشكور ومشيناها :d 
بشمهندس لا :81: 
تراني بنت :5: 
بس شكرا على تفاعلكم 
تحياتي :78:


----------



## وفاء1980 (15 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ملاك على هذه المشاركة الجميلة وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## ملاك (16 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## يام يام (17 أغسطس 2006)

بالعرف الاوربي هذه تسمى رسوم خداع بصر وليس ثلاثي ابعاد؟؟؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## أماني ص (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية مشكوررة
بس بدي أسأل شوهي أفضل برامج الرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد


----------



## fadak (18 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة روووووووووووووعة , أحلى شي في الرسم الي شد انتباهي تحكم الفنان في الأضاءة في لوحاته بحيث تندمج مع المكان الموجود في الواقع , حقيقي تحفــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## ملاك (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مشاركتكم وتفاعلكم
اماني ما اعرف بس انا استخدم ثري دي ماكس


----------



## arcman (19 أغسطس 2006)

مجموعه صور مميزة فعلا 
و كل مواضيعك مميزة فعلا


----------



## احمدلطفى (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا الرسم الجميل بس بأرجو منك توضيح ما هى البرامج المستخدمة فى الرسم وهذا الاظهار الجميل فى ظهور المنظور فى الرسم ام ان هذا منقول من احدى المواقع


----------



## cherubism (19 أغسطس 2006)

تحفه مانتقته اناملك اخيتي ملاك 

انها لصور اكثر من رائعه وتستحق التامل فيها 

لما لها من طابع فني وتمازج في الثلاثيات الجميله 

فلك الشكر على جهدك المبذول لتورينا مثل هذه الصور 



ارق التحيات ..................


----------



## ملاك (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على تفاعلكم ومشاركاتكم الرائعة بالموضوع
الاخ احمد لطفي ما عندي فكره عن البرامج المستخدمة للثري دي
شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي


----------



## الوسام الماسى (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كتير موفق


----------



## eng.thaer (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن هندي (6 فبراير 2007)

اسال الله اليعلمني ماعلمه


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2007)

والله زي متكون مش رسم على 2d
شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## رولامحمد (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا شىء رائع


----------



## الوسام الماسى (7 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدآ روعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## haya.arch (7 فبراير 2007)

فعلا رائع وشكرا


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

رائع يا بشمهندسة ملاك ، مشكورة على الجهد 
أنا بشمهندس أحمد من الجزائر
صاحب مكتب دراسات معمارية


----------



## meeroo2010 (9 فبراير 2007)

شاكرين لكم حسن التعاون ونأمل منكم المزيد إنشاء الله


----------



## نادية (9 فبراير 2007)

ياااااااااااااااااااه شىء رووووعة 
مثل الحقيقى بالضبط ......... تحفة حقيقية


----------



## eng_sherif (9 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد فظيع .. شئ بجد رائع .. مش معقول
أنا بجد انبهرت
وشكرا ليك يا ملاك


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

sasy انا عضو جديد ممكن لو تعرفني كيف افتح موضوع جديد اريد مناقشته


----------



## الأمل موجود (20 مارس 2007)

[رائع جدا جدا:12: ]


----------



## همسات الليل (21 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيكي العافيه أختي مشاركه رائعه


----------



## ملاك (30 مارس 2007)

تسلمون ومشكورين على ردودكم ومتابعتكم الفعالة


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (31 مارس 2007)

رسم جميل شكرا على المحاولة


----------



## alhugafi66 (31 مارس 2007)

واجهات حديثة


----------



## alhugafi66 (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ولمك


----------



## ملاك (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## روان ناصر (19 أبريل 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووو
الصور بجد رووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## joood2004 (24 أبريل 2007)

بجد شي حلو كتير مشكووووور


----------



## ملاك (28 أبريل 2007)

عفوا وشكرا على تفاعلكم


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## ملاك (1 مايو 2007)

ولكم 
-------------


----------



## esa_arch (4 مايو 2007)

شئ جدا جميل وفن راقي جدا... شكرا على هذه الصورة الجميلة المعبرة ..


----------



## meeroo2010 (22 يوليو 2007)

جامد جدا
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## العماري المعماري (23 يوليو 2007)

مرررررررره حلوووووووووووه الصور


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 يوليو 2007)

صور جميلة وتيدل على احساس رقيق


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (23 يوليو 2007)

رائع يافنان:75: 
خيالها حلو اوي
ربنا يخليك للعمارة انت وامثالك:20:


----------



## benjamin (24 يوليو 2007)

اكثر من جميل ..مدهش


----------



## amo amo (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سلام العالم (25 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​صور رائعة ، وإبداع مذهل

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## سلام العالم (25 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​وهذه إضافة



 








 


 


 


 


 
















وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

رائع رائع بكل ماتحمل هذه الكلمة من معنا


----------



## abdenour (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## حازم العطيفى (29 يوليو 2007)

وهمى ...........مش عارف اقول ايه ..........


----------



## architect_student (29 يوليو 2007)

كا شااء الله يجنن الرسم 
تحقه ولا اروع
جزاج الله الف خير اخت ملاك :63:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ME DISIGN (30 يوليو 2007)

الله يديم المشاركات المتميز ... 
لا تقطعيها 
المعماري. محمد لرضي


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير والى الامام فى تقدم دائم


> [/quote]


----------



## احب العمارة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*صور جميلة*

حقا رسم مبدع ومتقن شكرااا لهذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اتمنى ان اشاهد صور اعظم الغواصات فى العالم حيث شاهدتها مسبقا


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن المزيد من الابعاد الثلاثيه؟؟؟؟


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شرح الميكانيكا البحريه قليل جدا نرجو المزيد


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من شرح لمضخه الخرسانه


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هزازت الخرسانه وطلمبات الاعماق الغاطسه نريد شرح وافى عنها ممكن


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

صور لاساسات باعماق تزيد عن 100 متر


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من تعارف على اعضاء فى الميكانيكا الباور


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو ردود عن كل ما يتعلق بميكانيكا الهزازات الخرسانيه


----------



## ملاك (12 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين على الاضافات وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## دعيج (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكررررررررر اختي


----------



## bradoine (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معمارى العصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

عباقرةةةةةةةة


----------



## sasy0o0o (13 أكتوبر 2007)

تحفة فنية خالصة بجد تسلم ايديك


----------



## نورالعمارة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

حلو كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## أروى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

حلوين مووووووووت


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ميرسى على الصور


----------

